# Looking to brick this thing! Please help



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok guys i'm long gone from the DX forums (Gnexs now) but i recently had a DX given to me for parts to salvage a different DX. Well i got bored the other day and decided to play with it. It was running stock 2.3.3. and i pushed it back to 2.2.1 and flashed Obsidian 2.2. for old time kicks (man i wish that rom worked without init.rc issues) Anyway i'm always reading about the mighty Brick of this phone and frankly i wanna see it...but not just break it...what i wanna do is push a kernel or something..don't care if it's a GB kernel on a froyo rom...i wanna see what truely happens to this thing if it bricks (note this phone is crap no esn shattered screen and no keys anymore...i'm pressing them manually so no feeling for it lol) Can someone post a kernel for this thing and ideas on how to push it via cwm or just root explorer it lol. Thanks Guys


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

So you're saying you want to brick it for fun? Just flash a gb rom over froyo... that will mess stuff up.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> Ok guys i'm long gone from the DX forums (Gnexs now) but i recently had a DX given to me for parts to salvage a different DX. Well i got bored the other day and decided to play with it. It was running stock 2.3.3. and i pushed it back to 2.2.1 and flashed Obsidian 2.2. for old time kicks (man i wish that rom worked without init.rc issues) Anyway i'm always reading about the mighty Brick of this phone and frankly i wanna see it...but not just break it...what i wanna do is push a kernel or something..don't care if it's a GB kernel on a froyo rom...i wanna see what truely happens to this thing if it bricks (note this phone is crap no esn shattered screen and no keys anymore...i'm pressing them manually so no feeling for it lol) Can someone post a kernel for this thing and ideas on how to push it via cwm or just root explorer it lol. Thanks Guys


Its not hard to flash a kernel on it. Thing is it still won't be bricked. Me and skreelink have tried ridiculous stuff trying to get .621 reverted, things I thought for sure were going to brick it, definitely had my hand shaking a bit from time to time as my DX is my daily driver, but still haven't done it. You most definitely will not brick it by flashing a kernel as you can just SBF it to restore it. I've also flashed bad SBF files on it, customized SBF files, and tried running sbf_flash commands via linux using non-SBF files (.smg files which are the CG files in SBF files). I had it once where when I was SBFing after attempting to flash a encrypted kernel on it (from the update, without being extracted via SBF) the lines in the bootloader starting rolling for awhile... still couldn't brick it.

In other words, its damn near impossible, because of the locked bootloader, as an SBF will pretty much always save it. If you want to really *brick* the sucker you need to try flashing a corrupted RDL file (ram downloader, which writes directly to the ramdisk, which is the "locked bootloader" part) or corrupted MBM file (which is the bootloader). I'd imagine flashing a bad version of either of those may possibly be able to brick it.

Speaking of which, remember the eFuse? Remember how worked everyone got about the eFuse, and then it turns out its damn near impossible to tap that thing? And it doesn't actually brick it? That was funny, wasn't it... lol

TL;DR - Bricks are easy (softbricks) but they are saveable. If you really want to make it an unsaveable brick, its going to take a lot of work.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

well damn...what does happen after a kernel is flashed??? bootloop or straight to bootloader? also what about the bootloader?? do we have any of them to flash?? like the 30.03 and tried flashing that in?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> well damn...what does happen after a kernel is flashed??? bootloop or straight to bootloader? also what about the bootloader?? do we have any of them to flash?? like the 30.03 and tried flashing that in?


Depends on which kernel you go to. Most of the blur-based ROMs actually have the .605 kernel included. There is also a seperate flashable for the .621 kernel/recoveries/cdt/dev-tree. If you do that though you'll be stuck on .621. If you do kernel-only it'll bootloader you, unless you are on a compatible system (that is, the .596-.605 spread, kernels seems to be more or less swappable within this range without an SBF being warranted). Don't know of anything else that may occur but that's generally the most likely scenario. Going directly to bootloader tends to be "you screwed up" soft-brick.

As far as bootloaders, there is a 30.04 mbm file (that's the bootloader) its on the SBF stickied thread:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/331-guide-flashing-droid-x-sbf/

You may also try flashing an SBF for like a RAZR. That might do the trick (and I don't mean a RAZR like the new one, I mean like an original RAZR flip-phone... LOL)


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

lol that would probably kick back. so i'm on the .04 BL if i flashed it over it self it should crash also due to no encryption right?

i'm rooting this thing now (back in GB) gonna strap it and see what i can't break in CWM lol..


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

well as you said it is a b----- to kill this thing while testing...... what if we pushed a 30.03 bootloader a different way like the update 30.04 from the link?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

really want to brick it? Try flashing a D1 kernel on it. Never tried so not even sure it would. Should cause it to basically trip the efuse making it so only Moto could fix it.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

ok so if i'm on 30.04 BL then i can't run the VRZ_MB810_2.3.32_1FF_01.sbf correct?....


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

This thread made me lol....lolololololololololololololololol

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

So i was flashing the 2.3.320 sbf and it failed....all i did was start the process over with the phone still connected and after a few times of failing repeatedly it flashed fine...but the time it took this is what i seen on the (Phone Type) instead of the random list of numbers/letters? Anyone else ever see this?


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

also the next time i did it with the 2.3.15 sbf it did show the same thing but also a random Bootloader version? I'm just curious now lol.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I may have to do something like this when I get a new phone. That or introduce it to fire. I like fire.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

kicker if you're on bootloader 30.04 that is why you can't roll back any earlier than .340 the bootloader will stop it.


----------



## jaguarcat311 (Oct 7, 2011)

a few seconds in the microwave should brick it pretty well


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

I read somewhere that interrupting it while its SBFing will brick it for good. Might want to try that lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ya I follow the idea you can't downgrade...that's why I did it....although it errored out then I believe it did take it....let me try again...note I did short it out during the flash in to get that engineering to pop up...give me a bit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

ok well something defenitly happens when you cause an error during flashing a downgraded sbf .... i'm on .320 now?? on 30.04..is it doing something wierd what can i look at to see if this is truely .320 or just a changed build.prop....not i'm not rooted but it booted up as if i just shut it off, no activation and z4root was still in apps but no root?? how can i check that it is full .320? not .340


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

The android version should be under settings.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

noted but that is also changeable under the build.prop....so some may say no way lol.....just want to see if this is the full .320 not just system? get what i'm saying.... there has to be something different in the 2 versions...well this is diferent...it's stuck on airplane mode now?

I think i'll root it and see what sort of logs i can dump.... anyone want me to dump something just let me know lol. This this won't brick but sure does do interesting things.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

For the ppl suggesting that i harm the phone physically, that's not what i'm after lol...it's too easy that way. I wanna see this elusive Brick/efuse....


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Snagged a screenshot from RSDlite with the versions/BL and also a screenshot using ddms (so you can see the screen lol) all the dates are (30 Oct 10 14:30:00) so this is an unmodified Build.prop....how is it on BL 30.04?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> Snagged a screenshot from RSDlite with the versions/BL and also a screenshot using ddms (so you can see the screen lol) all the dates are (30 Oct 10 14:30:00) so this is an unmodified Build.prop....how is it on BL 30.04?


Some items can take even though it won't fully flash it. I'm not sure what exactly, its just the way it is. It does the same thing with .621 (the unrevertable recent update) if I try to SBF to .602 it will brick. But if I directly do a Milestone X SBF in Linux afterwards, I'll have reverted to the earlier radio, even though it technically doesn't allow reversion. The earlier bootloader update from 30.03 to 30.04 I believe is similar. The newer items are probably the same as the CDT / Dev-tree, so it will flash until it gets to that point at which point it will error out, or in the case of the .602 update from .621 it will appear all flashes fine but when you reboot the phone out of bootloader you get bootloader errors until you use the proper SBF.

If you really want to screw something up, why don't you dissect the 30.04 bootloader mbm and replace the file with like a D1 kernel or some shizzy? I'm pretty sure if that flashed all sorts of things would break all up over the place.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

what does happen if you flashed... a kernel in cwm? and does anyone have one that is unsigned for the dx?


----------

